# Anyone tried this US site. PC with P+P £111



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.maxtool.co.uk/index/porter-cable/polishers.asp

Is this a good price ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhh, thought maxtool was in the swear filter LOL, price may be ok, but after shipping and import duty (they are not import friendly) you will end up paying alot more than autopia, in fact even without import duty it will cost you more than autopia


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

How much in pounds should i be paying?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

about £85 - £100 from autopia iirc


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for that,time to raid my penny bottle i think.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I've just bought a Sonus Polishing Kit comprising -

Porter Cable Polisher
Flexi Backing Pad
Sonus SFX2 polishing pad
Sonus SFX2 polish

It says on Autopia retail = $200

Autopia price = $169.99

But it's on sale at $149.99

- a further 15% discount (thanks Shaun:thumb: )

Total delivered price to me = £102 - BARGAIN:thumb: Paid by Paypal as well.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

good bargain you got there steve


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Another PC ?? have you broken yours or is Tommy in training.

BTW great price i paid £128 as i remember for the SFX kit


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I've just bought a Sonus Polishing Kit comprising -
> 
> Porter Cable Polisher
> Flexi Backing Pad
> ...


Thanks steve but not sure what pads and accessories i need,this is all new to me.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

182_blue said:


> good bargain you got there steve


Hi shaun do you still have discount codes.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Ant1974 said:


> Thanks steve but not sure what pads and accessories i need,this is all new to me.


It depends what you want the PC to do mate. If it's just a bit of swirl removal on your own car, you wont go far wrong with the Sonus Polishing Kit, the same as I have just got. I'd get a bottle of Meguiar's #80 Speed Glaze from Clean and Shiny and use this instead of the SFX2 polish.

Everything you need as you develop your skills with the PC is available 'next day' from the many approved suppliers here on Detailing World.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks a great deal Steve, is the backing plate the DAS one if not is there any real differance in the plates????

PS know everyone regrets not buying more pads what does everyone recomend quantity wise?:buffer: :newbie:


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

The backing plate is the SFX one, 6" if I remember correctly.

Pad wise, you can never have too many pads.

In my kit -

Pad type - Machine Useage - Product Useage

Sonus SFX Yellows - PC/Rotary - SSR3 / SSR2.5 / Megs #83 / Megs #84
Sonus SFX White - PC / Rotary - SSR2.5 / SSR2 / Megs #83 / Megs #80
Sonus SFX Blue - PC - Megs #26 / Megs NXT

Lake County Yellow - PC - Menz Power Gloss / Menz IP
Lake County Orange - PC - Menz IP
Lake County White - PC - Menz Final Polish 2 / Megs #80 / Megs #9
Lake County Black - PC - Megs #3 / Megs #21 / 1z Wax Polish Soft
Lake County Red - PC - Poorboys EXP

Megs Burgundy - Rotary - SSR3 / SSR2.5
Megs Poilishing Pad - Rotary - SSR2.5 / SSR2

Yellow LC Spot Pads - Menz PG
Orange LC Spot Pads - Menz IP
White LC Spot Pads - SSR2.5 / SSR2 / Autoglym Glass Polish

I like to have a minimum of 3 of each type of pad in my kit, but have double figures of some of them. I prefer to swap to a clean pad as soon as they start to 'clag' up with product, and have found that using 2 or 3 pads through a detail really cuts down the dust from the IP.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> The backing plate is the SFX one, 6" if I remember correctly.
> 
> Pad wise, you can never have too many pads.
> 
> ...


Whats the difference between pc/rotary, same machine?


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Ant1974 said:


> Whats the difference between pc/rotary, same machine?


The rotary spins.

The PC 'wiggles' in a random pattern.

The rotary creates a lot of friction / heat and although it's a great tool in the right hands (Brazo's:thumb: ) it can be a bit daunting.

The PC is easy to get to grips with, and can create good results easily.

Hope this helps


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> The rotary spins.
> 
> The PC 'wiggles' in a random pattern.
> 
> ...


Thanks alot steve,will just purchase the PC for now.


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers Steve comprehensive as ever!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> It depends what you want the PC to do mate. If it's just a bit of swirl removal on your own car, you wont go far wrong with the Sonus Polishing Kit, the same as I have just got. I'd get a bottle of Meguiar's #80 Speed Glaze from Clean and Shiny and use this instead of the SFX2 polish.
> 
> Everything you need as you develop your skills with the PC is available 'next day' from the many approved suppliers here on Detailing World.


Hi steve is this the one

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/son-upm-kit.html


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep, that's the one fella:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Cheers

Do you have a discount code and is there any import tax.

Anything else i need to be aware of.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd read 182 Blues excellent thread here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=136 if you haven't already. This explains about transformers etc.

Then PM him, and he'll sort you the latest discount code:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> I'd read 182 Blues excellent thread here - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=136 if you haven't already. This explains about transformers etc.
> 
> Then PM him, and he'll sort you the latest discount code:thumb:


Great stuff, thanks alot


----------



## j4m1e5 (Apr 6, 2006)

Would this be a bette kit to get rather that the sfx if you just wanted to remove some light swirls? What else would i need pad wise?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

not sure what kit your talking about mate, but get the pc with SFX pads, i would also get the 4" sfx spot pads too


----------



## j4m1e5 (Apr 6, 2006)

The kit l2oo steve got mate for £102 delivered, is it woth getting that then buyin the pads seperate or would it work out the same price?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh get that one as its on offer and you get the plate with it, then you just need the 2 other pads, ps get more pads if you got the money


----------



## j4m1e5 (Apr 6, 2006)

so it will work out cheaper then mate? What pads do you think i should get if you are sayin get more pads?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

yes it will be cheaper, i would get one pad extra of each colour (SFX 6" pads), i would also get the 4" sfx spot pads


----------



## j4m1e5 (Apr 6, 2006)

Is it really necessay to get the extra 6 " pads mate, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

well when your doing a car you will be using say the white pad, but 1 pad wont do the whole car before needing a wash IMO, so would need to be washed then used again , then of course there cheap too, most people only get 1 set and regret it, the choice is yours though mate


----------



## j4m1e5 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yea i know what your saying, thanks


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

182_blue said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh, thought maxtool was in the swear filter


They've got a bloody nerve haven't they: a co.uk site, prices in pounds, but what they don't tell you is that they are in the US. :evil:

Nige


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^lol, yeh, its a bit sneaky and quite a few are caught out with it, the big problem is there not import friendly so people have been hit with big import bills too


----------



## JamesMalin (Apr 19, 2006)

Import tax sucks!


----------



## Mini_Nigel (Apr 15, 2006)

JamesMalin said:


> There are a few sneaky ways around import tax though isn't there?


I'm not sure if "sneaky" is the right word, but my order from Autopia had no duty or VAT.

Nige


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

chaps please dont discuss how to avoid tax though ;-)

jamesmalin, theres no way round import duty with maxtool because they mark everything properly, and use a shipping method that instantly attracts import duty


----------



## JamesMalin (Apr 19, 2006)

182_blue said:


> chaps please dont discuss how to avoid tax though ;-)
> 
> jamesmalin, theres no way round import duty with maxtool because they mark everything properly, and use a shipping method that instantly attracts import duty


Yes sorry discussion was a little silly of me


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you hadnt yet, i was just stopping it befroe it happened lol
if anyone has questions about Autopia and importing PM me ;-)


----------



## JamesMalin (Apr 19, 2006)

182_blue said:


> you hadnt yet, i was just stopping it befroe it happened lol
> if anyone has questions about Autopia and importing PM me ;-)


Okey Dokey will do


----------

